# Hot knife



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a hot knife before? I would like to use one to cut out patches so that they don't fray. 

Please no fray block advice, just hot knife.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi Marc

I have used a hot knife to cut synthetics when I was embroidering embellishments for handbags. Not sure what you want to know, but am happy to answer questions. My only real comment is that it takes practice to determine how fast you need to move the knife so that the fabric melts rather than burns. Also it leaves a tough edge regardless of how fast / slow you go.


Oh yes, make sure you use the hot knife in a well ventilated area as the fumes stink!

Kim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

What brand do you use?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the one from Colman and Company..Patch Kit - White: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog

its takes some getting used too.. its doesn't have a heat gauge its just one temperature. Its diffidently something you want to do on minimal orders. Alway make extra patches.. cause one slight move of the wrist and you can cut the patch.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

We use a hot knife we got from Hobby Lobby or Michaels. I cant remember which, but the brand name on the hot knife is Walnut Hollow -- it has an exacto blade you can insert. I broke the tip of the exacto blade do I had a bigger flat tip to work with. I just finished hot knifing about 80 patches two nights ago. What I do is (and it's a pain in the behind) is to cut close to the stitches with some scissors trying to leave about 1/16" of material proud of the stitches. Then I go along the edge with the hot knife. As previously mentioned you need to practice to get a feel for how fast you can move the knife along the edge. Too slow and the material melts too much and you run the risk of melting into the stitches. To fast and you don't really do anything. But just right and it melts everything to within 1/32" of the stitches. Don't touch the stitches or they'll split apart.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, don't know what the brand of mine is. I picked it up in Thailand some years ago and it doesn't have a brand on it.

Kim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, after going to Colman's, I know where I can get that locally. I will work on it this week. Hope I get good fast.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

i just use a 60w Soldering iron for the job~

pertty much the same thing


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

It really is the same thing as a soldering iron. It helps to have a flat surface like a scalpel though.


----------



## ataichin (Jun 12, 2017)

any faster way for mass production ?


----------

